
WiGig: 60GHz, 8Gb/s Wireless Networking (2016) - airstrike
https://www.cnet.com/news/wigig-60ghz-high-speed-wireless-networks-vr-intel-qualcomm/
======
macawfish
60GHz? Does it go through walls though? 5GHz hardly goes through some walls.

~~~
mikefallen
Copy paste from wiki: The 60 GHz signal cannot typically penetrate walls but
can propagate off reflections from walls, ceilings, floors and objects using
beamforming built into the WiGig system. When roaming away from the main room,
the protocol can switch to make use of the other lower bands at a much lower
rate, both of which can propagate through walls.

